# FET with hatching blast & implantation



## Moraki (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi ladies

This is my first FET. 

Had 2 frosties left from my first tx cycle which were frozen as 6 day blasts. 

Thankfully 1 survived the thaw. Had the hatching blast (graded a 2,2) transferred on 12 March  

Wondering if anyone could advise me as to when implantation should take place with such a blast on board? 

I had a tiny spot of brown discharge this morning. Could this be an implantation bleed or is it too early for implantation still?

T.


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi moraki,
It sounds like it could be implantation to me  

try this link too give more info....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87948.0

good luck


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

They normally attatch when they are about 8/9 days old so could well be implantation. I too was like you, had 2 hatched blasts transfered and the day after, well the evening after had a little bleed .... then 2 days later had another bleed and when we went for our scan there were 2 little ones on board ... however both didnt last and i now have one safe and sound on board ....

Whens OTD honey ?

daisy xxx


----------



## Moraki (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi BB & Daisy May thanks for the encouraging replies. I am delighted that you both got ur BFPs 

Daisy May I so hope it was an implantation bleed but it was literally just a spot nothing else since then, thankfully, or I would be panicking! 

My OTD is tuesday 24 March. Am thinking of maybe testing with a hpt on Sunday??   !!! but then i feel too cowardly, am dreading a BFN again. 

Trying reAlly hard to stay positive given no evil witch yet  she stays away.

Please send me some baby dust !!

Take care x


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

got everything crossed for you too  

As you know i didn't last until my OTD so i feel bad saying no don't do it, and with fet you don't have to wait for the drugs to pass out your system. Saying that, try and leave it as long as possible so you get a more accurate result   my 1st test was so faint i nearly missed it!

my spotting was also very tiny amount of bloody stringy stuff sorry TMI but i know when you worry its nice to compare notes.

Good luck


----------

